

Show HN: OverLook.io – Get your non-technical friends involved in QA and Testing - MrMike
http://www.overlook.io

======
phelm
This looks great, however I currently have hundreds of manual tests in a
spreadsheet. I need to be able to import the tests from a column of the
spreadsheet rather than hand type / copy & paste each test in

~~~
Infinitesimus
Tried using something like Selenium to automate your UI testing? (Unless I'm
misunderstanding you)

~~~
phelm
We are in the process of automating the regression tests. Until that is
complete there is a significant amount of manual testing still to do.

My point was that although this tool looks like it would help a lot, I have
not found any way to import my current manual test descriptions, so I would
have to copy & paste them in one by one (although I suppose I could automate
that )

To the devs, it would be great to be able to import something like a simple
CSV with my test descriptions.

~~~
lambtron
Hi phelm,

We offer QA/integration testing as a service here at www.rainforestqa.com and
currently support many paying customers. We also can import tests from various
sources (testlink, spreadsheets, etc.) to make it as easy as possible to get
immediate coverage with Rainforest.

Send me a note at andy@rainforestqa.com if you're interested and want to learn
more.

------
joshcrowder
It seems very dev focused. I tried the demo out and it took me awhile to
figure out what I needed to do. The Question should be larger and have more
information about what I should do

~~~
raimondious
My thoughts exactly. I'm a dev and I still stared at the demo for a while
before I could tell what was Overlook and what was the site I was testing.
Maybe this could be fixed by more specific/explanatory questions, but I think
it definitely needs better visual cues as well.

~~~
sandwell
It really helped me to see a screenshot of the "tester" interface, I didn't
quite get it until I saw that. It's behind one of the "try a live demo" links.

------
nacs
I tried the demo and found it wasn't very intuitive.

My eyes were repeatedly drawn to the massive wall of text and input boxes in
the lower frame while the top frame referred to me in the 3rd person ("User
should be able to enter the number", "User will put the lotion in the basket",
etc).

If I didn't already know what the site was attempting to do, I wouldn't have
done anything with the top frame since it seemed to make impersonal statements
than actually telling me what to do.

If the goal is for non-technical people to use that testing interface it needs
to be much more clear as to what they should do and give better feedback when
they do what they're supposed to.

~~~
MrMike
Great feedback, thanks. Will work on a more intuitive demo.

------
sabhiram
Some feedback:

1\. (I think) that all .price-box elements should have the same height, the
pricing page makes me do a double take when I scroll to the bottom.

2\. In your "Create Test Plan" screenshot, you should change "Timmy Jones"'s
icon to be different from your own ("Team" section) later in the page

I had a similar idea around allowing any and all people to participate in
integration testing. If you think about it, having "experienced" testers is
probably _not_ a good thing for your tests :)

~~~
MrMike
Thank you! Will work on these ASAP.

------
pessimizer
Nice naming: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-
antonym](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-antonym)

~~~
MrMike
=)

------
Serow225
In mobile safari, the fixed header gets messed up when you scroll, the lower
third part of the text gets cut off. Good luck! :)

~~~
MrMike
Yea... I went with web-first since that's what I needed. Mobile-happy is on
the way.

------
sandwell
This looks good. For the integrated plan, which tools can it integrate with?

~~~
MrMike
Looking for user feedback to drive the integration priority. Drop me a line -
hello@overlook.io

------
xmpir
This is nice - any competitors?

~~~
fbernier
I have not looked at both products very much but it seems similar in some ways
to [https://www.rainforestqa.com/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/)

~~~
jipiboily
It might feel similar, but they don't take care of the testing itself which is
a major pain point. My 2 cents :)

------
notduncansmith
This site could use some QA.

The Name field has input type="email", which causes this:
[http://puu.sh/8V8VE.png](http://puu.sh/8V8VE.png)

Looks like they're not ready for prime-time just yet ;)

~~~
MrMike
Indeed. Thanks for catching this. It's been a race since launching to button
things up.

~~~
notduncansmith
Congrats on launching by the way. You've probably heard the old Reid Hoffman
quote about launch dates. Site looks really good, best of luck!

------
rpedela
Please get rid of the giant pop-up banner begging for my email address. I
immediately thought "this website is a waste of my time" when I saw it. I know
you are looking for feedback so I continued looking at the website, but if I
hadn't then I would have just left.

The idea does seem to have potential, but the marketing text is way too
verbose and it is more about the feature list than the value it provides.

~~~
MrMike
I'd always wanted to try ExitMonitor (or equivalent services) from a pure
optimization standpoint. So far it hasn't proved out to be worth it, and the
annoying factor certainly overpowers the lift it provides.

